# Results of my TT photo-shoot....



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay, first pointers : all pics were taken by //deanphoto, so if you're interested in having some done - drop him a PM....top man, with an amazing eye for taking pictures - far beyond my 'point and click' knowledge....and worth every penny.

So, here's the results :




































































































So, let's have a vote : What pic do you like the best ?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

All terrific photo's and like the 2 rolling shots but this is my fav










You gotta Just love the lines!!


----------



## dgc4rter (Feb 9, 2008)

Great dynamic shot.










This one's my favourite. Sky, light and composition all look spot on.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Love those rolling shots


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Probably be easier with a poll, but love the first pic 

... and still think it looks like your car is on the moon :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Probably be easier with a poll, but love the first pic
> 
> ... and still think it looks like your car is on the moon :lol:


^^^ mwaaahahahahahaha.....I didn't really think of it as being on the moon - p'ssing myself.....well spotted :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

Huge fan of Pic 5..........
Love the rolling piccies!!


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

got to be the first pic for me!! love the contrasting sky against the red TT.


----------

